# sign ur java midilets and say goodbye to all the security prompts on SE phones



## infra_red_dude (Jun 3, 2007)

Warning: This tut deals wid breaking into the phone's file system. Doing so will void ur warranty. If  u dunno what u are doing, DO NOT proceed. Nobody can be held responsible if something goes wrong. Also please backup everything stored in ur phone before proceeding (files, contacts, organiser, sms everything!) u may take a backup of ur data wid this software, My Phone Explorer: *www.fjsoft.at/files/MyPhoneExplorer_Setup_1.5.9.exe

Download these files. These are the tools you'll need - XS++,USB Flash and FAR manager. Unpack all the files in resp. folders.
*www.4shared.com/dir/2146220/a187a7ff/Toolz.html

Place the far manager in C:\Program files only! goto C:\program files\far\plugins\sepp and double click on sepp.0.10.51patch.exe. It'll run  command prompt and patch certain files.

Step1: Download these two files and extract to separate folders:

*rapidshare.com/files/35025713/customize_upgrade_halmer.zip.html ***and
*rapidshare.com/files/35025184/EQHalmer.zip.html

Step2: Install the usb flash driver.Turn off ur phone. Remove SIM and memory card and re-insert battery. Do not turn ON.

Now open the program XS++ . Click START. While pressing and holding the ‘c’ button on ur fone’s keypad, insert USB cable. Windows will detect a new hardware and ‘Install new hardware’ wizard pops up. Release the ‘c’ button. In the wizard, click ‘no, not at this time’ and next. Choose to install from a specified location and click next. Under ‘search for the best drivers to install’, check ‘include this location in the search’. Under ‘browse’, choose the path to the unpacked folder of USB Flash Driver. Now click next and let the windows install the driver. After installing the driver, close XS++ and disconnect phone and turn it off in case it has switched on. Remove battery for 2 seconds and re-insert it (to refresh your phone). if usb driver is already installed, this step can be skipped.

Step3: Break into ur phone using the breaker thru XS++. Again open XS++, click START and insert cable while pressing ‘c’ the same way as before. Ur fone gets detected and on the left side of the screen, u get the detailed info of ur phone including the EROM CID number, IMEI, firmware etc. IMP: the term RED should appear in the screen for u to continue the tut.

Check the Flash MAIN. Now browse(‘…’) to FAR manager folder and goto Plugins folder. Select the file ‘k750w800_r2e_dcu.49r.ssw’ as MAIN file and hit flash (for cid49 phones and k750....dcu.36r.ssw for cid 36 phones). This will take 3 seconds. Unplug fone and close XS++ when it displays ‘Finishing Flash’. Take out and re-insert battery to refresh.

Now open FAR manager program, and press F11 key, select the SEFP plugin. in the following popup window, select DCU-60 cable, speed:921600 and boot script as K750_w800_cid49 (for cid 49 and K750_w800_CID36 for cid36 phones). Now click ‘Enter the Matrix’. In the following window, it asks you to connect fone just the way u connected to XS++ (by holding ‘c’ etc.)

Step4: FAR will detect ur  phone and 2 folders will appear, FLASH and FS. Double click on FS and let it process for a couple of minutes. The folders on the left side of the FAR manager screen represent ur phone’s filesystem (FS). The right side of  the screen displays the FAR manager folder (on ur PC's hard drive). 

On the right side (on ur PC's hdd) navigate to the folder where the customize_upgrade_halmer.zip is unpacked. And on the left side (in the phone's FS) goto the folder: tpa/preset/custom. Copy both files customize_upgrade.xml and Halmer.cer from ur hdd to the folder on the left (tpa/preset/custom).

Exit FAR Manager. Remove the cable and replace the battery after 5 secs.

 Step5: The hacking part is done! Now unload the breaker firmware. Again open FAR, connect phone the same way as  udid before until u reach the screen that displays FLASH and FS folders. This time, double click on FLASH. Now double click ‘memory’. On the right side (hard drive) inside FAR folder, goto folder Plugins>REST. Look for the file named ‘REST_W700_R1CA021’. Select and drag the file to anywhere on the left side of the screen and click on ‘copy’ and then ‘flash’. In the following popup click ‘close’. Close FAR and unplug fone. unplug and replace the battery after 5 secs.

This is a one time procedure and u needn't do it after the initial time.

Step6: Now u need to sign the java midilets on ur PC before uploading it to the phone. In case u haf any java apps which nag u on ur phone, then get those .jar files on the PC. Goto the folder where EQHalmer.zip was extracted. Double Click on EQHalmer.exe. It asks whether u wanna add Eqhalmer to the context menu. Press "a" and then enter. It adds and then exits.

Find the .jar file which u need to sign. Right click on it and select the "Halmer" option. EQhalmer will run and sign it and generate a .jad in the same folder wid the same name.

Step7: Now upload both the .jar and the .jad file to Phone>Others folder. Goto the phone's Others folder in file manager and select the .jad file (be sure NOT to selec the .jar file) and install it. Once installed, the java midilet will show "Never Ask" in the permissions menu. Set it to it and Enjoy the java app sans annoying permissions prompt! 

Source: Resources complied from various SE sites: esato, se-nse, lasyk etc.

PS: As of now this will work on cid49 and lower phones whose FS can be accessed wid FAR widout much hassels.

Word of caution: Since the Halmer key is now made public and anyone can sign any midilet be sure to download and install only those .jar files from public sites that are trustworthy!


----------



## rauli7 (Jun 5, 2007)

Really good Tutorial!!!!!But i have a question..When I go to FLASH..and then there is the folder "memory"..i double click and nothing happens. I drag the REST_W700_R1CA021 to the memory folder..does this work too?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^ yes it does!


----------



## rauli7 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok thx =)


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks a lot dude.Been searching for this

Oh! Its not working.Iam getting operation failed error when i try to install the jad file.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2007)

its working fine here. u need to transfer both the .jad and .jar file to the others folder but u need to install using the .jad file.


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 11, 2007)

I have done the same thing even then it isnt working!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 11, 2007)

goto settings>connectivity>internet settings>security>java certificate, check for halmer cert. if its there and still not working then undo whatever's given here and perform the steps again.

doesn the eqhalmer on ur comp say all ok when it signs the java midilets?


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks dude its working!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

anything for Chinese made handsets/pda?? 
Does it work with Chinese mobiles?
I cant find any games or 3rd party software which can work on Chinese mobiles.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> Does it work with Chinese mobiles?


No.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 23, 2008)

Patching with w800_r1bc002_java_permissions.vkp is better


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^ That way all the java security is removed. This way you can try out the program first and then remove all prompts, if needed. You haf a choice and more control.


----------



## bugsome (Mar 22, 2008)

can u pls tekk me how to do the same in nokia phones(6233 to be exact)..?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 22, 2008)

No idea about Nokia phones. Sorry...


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 23, 2008)

Please tell how play wma file on sony k310i.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 23, 2008)

K310i doesn't support wma files.


----------



## keshavasiva (May 13, 2008)

Hi IR dude.... The link in the first post is dead now...I understand tat its long bak but what to do now....Wat do you mean by 'installing USB flash'... Is it just an other USB Flash driver or a special one for sony ericsson...??? Can you tell me whether I can do it for my K810i cingular phone (unlocked recently...jus yesterday)


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

*Re: sign *r java midilets and say goodbye to all the se**rity prompts on SE phones*

Yes, the original link is down. I g*ess yo* *an try here: *www.share2flash.*om/index.php?path=ZG93bmxvYWQv

Tho I myself hafn't downloaded or *sed anything from here so *an't g*arantee anything. Got thr* sear*h. *se at yo*r own risk. Try to find the *SB flash driver *nder SE.


----------

